# How to upgrade ruby on MacOS



## afflictedd2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I want to upgrade ruby from 1.8.6 to 1.9.1.
I've tried searching for a package on fink, but I only
find version 1.8.6. 

I've also thought about building 1.9.1 from source,
but I'm afraid it might screw up a lot of things.

Ted.


----------



## hlpguru (Oct 17, 2010)

Try to find here in this link https://developer.mozilla.org/en/XULRunner_1.9.1_Release_Notes


----------



## James cuck (Oct 18, 2010)

Mac OS X Tiger is packaged with version 1.8.2 of Ruby, but, for those who haven&#8217;t upgraded to Leopard, there are a number of options for installing the latest version of Ruby. Locomotive is a nice choice if you are looking for something to get you up and running quickly for Rails development. Using MacPorts or Fink might be a little nicer for the more technically savvy.


----------

